# Will be quiting soon.



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

I currently drive select exclusively on Uber platform and Lyft. I started both over a year ago here in Austin. Rates since my inception had dropped around 70%. Every time rates were cut it was the same bs you will earn more bc more people will use the service. Austin is the 2nd fastest growing city in this great country. Between 100-200 people move here everyday. That shows even in the small margins of sales stats. 10-20 people new everyday will use the service. Cutting rates doesn't make "private contractors" money. The city council came out with proposal for implementing regulations. One of the regulations is for fingerprint background checks of drivers. There are other regs too but this is the big one. It hinders U/L from hiring everyone and their brother. The fewer drivers available will naturally hinder cutting rates. U/L threw a hissy fit they petitioned for signatures to force the city council to take the issue to a vote. Let the people decide if you can regulate our business. They fought tooth and nail for signatures. They won. U/L wanted a vote from the citizens of Austin. They campaigned spent over 8 million for ads and other things of course. Well vote day came the tech city voted in favor of their city. U/L left two days later. Of course they tell everyone that they are victims to the regulatory system and city council. Not the case they are free to operate in the city right now if they want. The regulations Havn't even been written yet they also won't be in effect for probably a year. What did U/L do to make me quit? They left like a three year old being told no candy untill after supper. They pretended to care about drivers and riders alike but as soon as they were told sorry you lost Your election they leave everyone. It still bewilders me these advocates for U/L who believe these companies are the victims. I always ask them first after they *****ed about it for 20 min, did you vote? Guess what they didn't. Then I tell them this is Austin there are already companies coming to the area. We are growing fast we will adapt fast. If they keep crying telling me Uber Lyft need to be allowed to work here. My final response is they are allowed to work here they choose to leave. Then to myself I just come to the conclusion that your not a true Austin citizen. I think those who really love this city and are around to be apart of it you would hate UL whether your a driver or a rider. Don't come to my town tell me how you are going to do business step aside. Oh you want to regulate? Take it to a vote then. If you win we leave. If we win there are no new regulations and we get to rewrite current regulations. Anyways I'll be quiting in the next few days as there are 5-6 new companies launching in Austin. I think it will be a good thing and I hope it goes so well giving riders more options it will change other cities as well. Fuber on. You stay classy UP.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

It's hard to follow. You got what you wanted, right?


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

I hope so. We shall see if these other companies can offer something better. U/L leaving yes while driving for them I was on the job hunt the profit margin too slim. I like my car too much to drive it into the ground for someone else.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

I do apologize for the terrible writing skills. I'm a math person.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Arlington ,may I introduce to you,
" your own private driver".

Now get in line,and WAIT.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

strongarm said:


> I do apologize for the terrible writing skills. I'm a math person.


You're a math person? Then you should have figured out that Uber wasn't worth your time in about one week.


----------

